# Warhammer 40k Latin Translations



## search116 (Aug 9, 2010)

I am going to do this in segments since I do not have time so first off is the Tyranids.

Some of the names are to bastardized for me to translate them back to latin then to english.


Norn Queen(a.k.a Tyranicus Primogenitor)/Tyrannos Praecursor Defintion Tyrant Forerunner

Hive Tyrant For some reason is nearly the same exact defintion of the Norn Queen

Tyranid Warrior/ Tyrannos Gladius Defintion Tyrant Sword

Hormagaunt ( Gauntii gladius) Defintion Gaunt Sword

Carnifex Defintion Executioner

Zoanthrope (Tyranicus Animus Aborrens) Defintion Tyrant spirit

more coming tomorrow


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Interesting so far. Have some rep!


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

whats the latin for Donkey Killer?


----------



## search116 (Aug 9, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> whats the latin for Donkey Killer?


Asinius interficio


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> whats the latin for Donkey Killer?





search116 said:


> Asinius interficio


This is not going to be pretty! XD

SGMAlice


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

search116 said:


> Asinius interficio


That will be handy


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

cheers, i have doubled your rep:wink:


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> whats the latin for Donkey Killer?


----------



## search116 (Aug 9, 2010)

please ppl try to stay on topic


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Are you translating manually, or just using Google?


----------



## search116 (Aug 9, 2010)

manually I am taking latin for my 3rd year Im a high schooler


----------



## Vrykolas2k (Jun 10, 2008)

search116 said:


> manually I am taking latin for my 3rd year Im a high schooler


I did that; far better than learning the bastardized children of Latin.


----------



## darknightdrako (Mar 26, 2010)

search116 said:


> manually I am taking latin for my 3rd year Im a high schooler


Thats cool. I wish my highschool offered Latin. Though I am taking "Introduction to Latin" in my college course right now. So far I named my Iron Warriors Company "Animus Ferrumae" (Hopefully I named it right) :grin:


----------



## unixknight (Jul 26, 2010)

I had my son (who is somewhat proficient in Latin) on hand when I was reading Mechanicum to translate the names of the Titans featured in it. They were all pretty cool but I think in some cases the words were more a pseudo-latin than any grammatically or syntactically correct Latin.


----------



## gally912 (Jan 31, 2009)

That's 'cause High Gothic = Basterdized Latin-English Mix


----------



## klebold (Jul 17, 2010)

Ahh, i did latin for 5 years however it's funny just how much you can forget in such a short space of time. The etymology of many gothic words do have greek or roman roots, but then again so does most European languages. What i think is far more interesting is the visual derivations, e.g. feudal Japan and eldar, space marines and Julius Caesar


----------



## search116 (Aug 9, 2010)

Ok time for part two Im going to to the inquistors so while typing these would be considered studying for the test:biggrin:

Callidus Assassin Definition Clever Assassin

Vindicare Assassin Definition avenge or avenging assassin

Ordo Malleus Definition Row Hammer

Animus speculam Defintion Spirit Spectacle

Animus Speculam was one of the bastardized phrases so Spectacle could either be watch or show so you decide

more inc tomorrow


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

Can someone provide some pseudo-latin or latin that fits Blood Raven/Ordo Malleus scripture? Sort of thing you'd see on texts or painted onto vehicle sides to inspire the men.

Better yet, a speech from the book of armaments.


----------



## darknightdrako (Mar 26, 2010)

search116 said:


> Animus speculam Defintion Spirit Spectacle
> Animus Speculam was one of the bastardized phrases so Spectacle could either be watch or show so you decide


I quickly use google to know what the "animus speculam" is, but results show its spelled "speculum" (for ex Lexicanum). Cuase if its spelled speculum it means mirror. So I guess Spirit Mirror could also work.


----------



## search116 (Aug 9, 2010)

darknightdrako said:


> I quickly use google to know what the "animus speculam" is, but results show its spelled "speculum" (for ex Lexicanum). Cuase if its spelled speculum it means mirror. So I guess Spirit Mirror could also work.


Dont forget google translation is crap


----------



## darknightdrako (Mar 26, 2010)

Oh I did not use the google translation. But other forums/posts that showed up spelled speculam as speculum.


----------



## Evil beaver2 (Feb 3, 2009)

search116 said:


> manually I am taking latin for my 3rd year Im a high schooler


I did that too, but no one learned shit in that class cause all we did was watch random youtube videos and terrorize middle schoolers.
I guess thats why I took it for three years. :laugh:


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

darknightdrako said:


> Oh I did not use the google translation. But other forums/posts that showed up spelled speculam as speculum.


I don't follow.
It IS spelled Animus Specul*u*m.


----------



## Forty Three (Jun 20, 2008)

Ordo in Ordo Malleus doesn't mean row, but rather 'Order', as in 'The Order of the Hammer'.

43


----------



## Imperious (May 20, 2009)

Forty Three said:


> Ordo in Ordo Malleus doesn't mean row, but rather 'Order', as in 'The Order of the Hammer'.
> 
> 43


This is correct. The four ordos (orders) of the Inquisition are:

Ordo Malleus - Order of the Hammer
Ordo Xenos - Order of the Alien
Ordo Hereticus - Order of the Heretic
Ordo Sicarius - Order of the Assassin


----------



## search116 (Aug 9, 2010)

Forty Three said:


> Ordo in Ordo Malleus doesn't mean row, but rather 'Order', as in 'The Order of the Hammer'.
> 
> 43


let me check my latin book


----------



## Cocakoala (Apr 27, 2009)

Very interesting! Thanks for taking the time. +rep definately.


----------



## marlow (Jul 18, 2008)

search116 said:


> I am going to do this in segments since I do not have time so first off is the Tyranids.
> 
> Some of the names are to bastardized for me to translate them back to latin then to english.


Coincidently I have been looking at Tyranid etymology as well!

http://lyracian.blogspot.com/2010/09/tyranid-etymology.html


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

The Inquisition is the best place for latinesque phrases, with my favourite being innocentia nihil probat, or innocence proves nothing.

I tried to name all my SM tanks with latin names but ran into trouble with the weird grammar structure the nouns and adjectives sometime take. 

Trust me, its odd when your employer corrects you on latin!


----------



## search116 (Aug 9, 2010)

Barnster said:


> The Inquisition is the best place for latinesque phrases, with my favourite being innocentia nihil probat, or innocence proves nothing.
> 
> I tried to name all my SM tanks with latin names but ran into trouble with the weird grammar structure the nouns and adjectives sometime take.
> 
> Trust me, its odd when your employer corrects you on latin!


so it is safe to assume to say you don't under stand datives infintives genitives the declensions, nominative accusitive, and the perfect imperfect or present


----------

